# Garmin Edge 510 with GPX upload



## Anbtucson (Jan 2, 2015)

I have looked at the forums but could not find the answer. Any help would be appreciated. 

I want to use my Edge 510 on a long endurance group ride. I have to follow the trails on the GPX file. 

I know how to upload the file but just wanted to know anyone's experience with the 510 on trails. I know the area enough not to get lost but is it decent about telling you to turn on a specific trail? Thanks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

GPS, HRM and Bike Computer - Mtbr.com

Also, how well it works for this instance depends on the file you are trying to upload. There are size limits.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

On Trails you have to follow the line on roads it will tell you (with so-so accuracy not because of the garmin but more the quality of the gpx or tcx).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

HEMIjer said:


> On Trails you have to follow the line on roads it will tell you (with so-so accuracy not because of the garmin but more the quality of the gpx or tcx).


How does the Edge 510 know where the roads are? It has no basemaps.

The navigation doesn't tell you when to turn anywhere. It simply points where to go to continue following the loaded gpx file. If you deviate from that, it beeps a warning. But it will never tell you to turn like a car GPS.


----------



## Anbtucson (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Harold said:


> How does the Edge 510 know where the roads are? It has no basemaps.
> 
> The navigation doesn't tell you when to turn anywhere. It simply points where to go to continue following the loaded gpx file. If you deviate from that, it beeps a warning. But it will never tell you to turn like a car GPS.


Not all knowledgeable but I am reasonably sure It is embedded as part of the track if you use a tcx file.

I sometimes take gpx files upload to ride withgps than download as tcx for my garmin.

Garmin Edge 510 | Ride With GPS Help

It works on both the 500 and 510, have used it multiple occasions, remember only as good as the track accuracy it was derived from though of course.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

HEMIjer said:


> Not all knowledgeable but I am reasonably sure It is embedded as part of the track if you use a tcx file.
> 
> I sometimes take gpx files upload to ride withgps than download as tcx for my garmin.
> 
> ...


What is embedded as part of the track? Roads? No.


----------



## Anbtucson (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I was able to write the file on my Edge 510 through the ride w


----------



## Anbtucson (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry. Ride with GPS. I road part of the route and the file and the device seem pretty good. Any idea how long a single charge will last with the 510. The ride I am doing is about 60 miles.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Should be no problem for 60 miles on the 510.

With the 500 I have used it for over 16hours without a recharge, 510 is newer to me but I am guessing and have been told expect 14-15 hours most.

I will need to invest in a solar charger I guess!

Harold - Yes roads it tells you turn right in 200 feet onto main st. for instance.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

HEMIjer said:


> Harold - Yes roads it tells you turn right in 200 feet onto main st. for instance.


No it doesn't. How does the 510 know what road you're on? That information is not contained in .gpx files. Only car GPS receivers tell you street names...and not even all of them at that. The more basic ones tell you to turn in x number of feet. Like the old Nuvi I use in the car. But directions to turn in x number of feet are only given for car GPSes, anyway. My Oregon 450, which CAN Autoroute when loaded with street maps, only BEEPS and gives on-screen directions. When a GPS with routable streets in the basemaps is told to find something specific (like an address). OR when you have a .gpx file that just contains turn-by-turn routing (but it doesn't contain timing data like in a course, or street names, or anything else like that).

For that matter, Garmin's own specs for the 510 say that it doesn't even have memory for Routes.
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/into-sports/cycling/edge-510/prod112885.html
I suspect this is because it's a fitness GPS, and is focused on following Tracks, which are supposed to be previous rides that include timing data, so you can use the Virtual Partner functionality.

The 810 and 1000 can do Routes. They will show the directions on-screen, but only give an audible beep to prompt you. They still require routable street maps to be loaded in order to do so. It won't work that way with topo maps. The loaded maps are the key. Without them, the GPS doesn't have any way of knowing which road you're on.


----------



## Anbtucson (Jan 2, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's input. I did the ride this weekend. Battery was fine. I used the Garmin Write function on Ride with GPS. I think it may have converted the GPX file into a TCX (?) but I am not sure. Anyway, upcoming turns displayed on the device in a way that I could follow them. It beeped when I got off course. I had it on a setting that was beeping for every turn which was a bit annoying on switchbacks. But overall it worked well for this course, most of which I was familiar with to the extent that I knew I was going to get lost. I plan on using it again in a few weeks in an area that is less familiar, so we'll see.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Anbtucson said:


> It beeped when I got off course. I had it on a setting that was beeping for every turn which was a bit annoying on switchbacks.


Where I live, trails are almost always turning, so that sort of setting won't work well on the mtb. I really only care about turns when I approach an intersection, and if I'm unsure, I'll stop, look down at the GPS to see what it is prompting me to do, and then go. I suspect that "beep at every turn setting" is intended more for road riding, which has fewer turns. Especially where I live and roads are generally laid out in a grid so turns tend to be 90 degrees. I suppose it would do okay out west where the more open terrain allows for straighter mtb trails.


----------

